# New BMW Group Plant Manaus in Brazil starts motorcycle production



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad celebrated a significant expansion of motorcycle production in Brazil today. The company officially started operation of the new BMW Group plant in Manaus, Brazil, the first 100% BMW Group-owned motorcycle production site outside Germany. A total of around 10.5 million euros were invested in the new plant. The first model to be produced at the new site in Manaus is the BMW F 700 GS. The BMW F 800 GS, BMW F 800 GS Adventure, BMW F 800 R, BMW R 1200 GS, BMW R 1200 GS Adventure, BMW S 1000 R, BMW S 1000 RR and BMW S 1000 XR will also be locally produced in Manaus this year.

With an initial capacity of 10,000 motorcycles per year, the new unit has already hired more than 175 employees and is working together with over 45 local suppliers; numbers that may increase depending on growth in local market demand.

"BMW Motorrad is expanding its motorcycle production globally to achieve sustainable business growth. Brazil remains an important market for this strategy and we see great potential in this country over the mid and long term. This is why we have decided to construct our first 100% BMW Group-owned motorcycle plant outside of Germany in Manaus," explained Stephan Schaller, President of BMW Motorrad.

"We are very proud that BMW Motorrad has achieved market leadership in the segment over 500 cc this year. We are even prouder to have started production at the new BMW Group plant in Brazil. This is already the second plant in Brazil, following the automobile production plant in Araquari. These factors are essential to achieve sustainable growth in this country, focusing on the mid and long term. It underlines our commitment to Brazil," said Helder Boavida, President and CEO of BMW Group Brazil.

Built on an area of around 10,000 m², the new plant took about nine months to complete. It has the latest equipment and a team of highly-trained employees, who are able to ensure the same level of premium quality as at other BMW Group production plants.

"BMW Motorrad Brazil is focusing its strategy on sustainable growth, based on domestic market potential. With our local production, we expect to increase sales significantly. Domestic production, starting with the BMW F 700 GS, guarantees even more availability and fast response to local demand, which is important to the success of our business in Brazil," added Peter Vogel, Production Director of BMW Motorrad in Manaus.


----------

